# A build of a different sort



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

A few weeks ago I mentioned to my dad that I'd like a spot in the basement to put a few tanks and try to breed some fish. Notice the key words there? SPOT, FEW? Yea, my dad doesnt do anything small. So he has spent the past few weeks in my basement building me a fish room. Complete with an "office" area where i can keep notes, have a computer etc. It's not finished yet, but I would like to take you through the progression of this project start to finish. 

SO the story starts with a space in the lower part of my basement. It was full of "crap" and I'll spare you that picture, but here it is without anything else done except being emptied out. 










and this is the room where the "office" will be 









Then we put up the framework for the walls 


















Heres where it gets a little crazy. I don't have a lot of money at my fingertips, so my dad has a friend who makes signs. He got some of this plastic fiberglass sheeting used for signs for free and covered the walls and made the counters with it. It's BRIGHT. not my color of choice, but it was free. 

so hers the beginning of the walls









and after they were covered and the counters built





































So thats where we are now. Things left to do are put a drop ceiling in, paint the floors, cement in a broken step, and plumb in my sink. Then, we'll be tank and fish ready!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking good so far


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Now that has potential.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol, well something is to be said for enthusiasm. Besides, you get a fish room and if I were to expand beyond the living room I would have to commandeer my wife's closet! Some how I think Russian roulette would be safer...... Congrats on the fish room summer.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Coming along!

Are you planning any type of flooring or is this what your working with?A good easy floor is epoxy.You can get colors and make it look awesome.Of course Im sure it will be down the road but just a thought.Its easy to clean and not very slick when wet.We laid some in a gymnasium shower room and it was a hit with all the girls.

Course I can come tile it for ya!And paint a mural,and help build the walls ect ect lol

By the way whats going int that tank?bettas right


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

we got some expoxy seal paint for the floors bev, i have no idea what to do w/ that big tank just yet lol. and yes, get your butt up here and start painting woman!!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great so far! Sooo lucky too!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

looks good Summer! Keep us posted!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Luckyyyyy! (Said like Napoleon Dynamite.)


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

See, aren't dads special ? I mean moms are great too but it takes an over the top dad to take an idea and run, and run, and run with it.LOL I would love to build my girl a fish room some day. It will be nice with a sink and all, have any good ideas on electrical yet? you'll need lots of outlets.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You have a nice dad


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yes my father is amazing, no doubt. He put in 6 outlets i believe, then each will have a surge protector and they are all connected to a ground fault.


----------

